# Piedmont Horse Expo



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

GreySorrel said:


> Few weeks ago we were once again invited, for the 4th time, to participate in the local horse expo. We have had great reviews each year, were the only draft folks who are invited back and try to put on a good class as well as keep it entertaining and fun.
> 
> This year, because we had a large arena, we not only talked about harnessing a team, we also showed the crowd how to hitch to a fore cart. Each step my husband explains, what things are, what it is for, how it is used, and the crowd always has questions.
> 
> ...


 hiya thay are great pictures and it looks like you had a great day with thease gentle giants when the regents /battersea park london harness horse parade was going in london we use to have the whitbread shires from wandsworth thay still then deliverd the beer to the whitbread pubs the pair of shires we were next to was thunder and lightning i think i have a picture some were thank you for showing your pictures many thanks.


----------



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

I would love to see photo's of the Shire's if you have any! I know they are not a breed that has a lot out there, while others breed them willy nilly. Love to see other's wagons and carts and harness. 

Did you mention in another post you drive? If so, what and how many?


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

GreySorrel said:


> I would love to see photo's of the Shire's if you have any! I know they are not a breed that has a lot out there, while others breed them willy nilly. Love to see other's wagons and carts and harness.
> 
> Did you mention in another post you drive? If so, what and how many?


 hiya i still drive and the pony i have got is a 12hh welsh section a mountain pony his name is tricky.
he is 27 years old and he has been with me 26 years i broke him in to harness when he was four years old.
also lost our old mare at the age of 34 years old and it was the best for her not for me as she was vanessas baby and vanessa had passed on i broke her to harness when she was 14 years old and she was 13hh 
and vanessa use todrive her.
i use to drive them in tandem and we had great fun in epping forest through the tracks there.
we even tryed them as a pair but thay kept raceing each other but the power of the little ponys was unbeleavable i have a dvd of us in the school i was schooling them for half hour in walk trot and canter in 
tandem in full harnesses to a troting sulkey.
my frend chris who passed on had a welsh sectionc cob 13.2 hands and i use to drive him 2 to an exercise cart. we had a small yard in the city tottenham london and we had 8 driveing ponys there and one rideing horse called john 16 hh.
well ill cut to the chase he took off the bridle come off his head as there was a lunge line there to pull him round well he bolted with chris and barney and turned the lot over and broke free well the funny thing about it was the harness was a right off (borrowed) and john came back round to the cart were the shafts were upside down and stood looking down at chris and barney no one was hurt only pride and we all fell about laughing.
ill post pictures in my gallary feel free.


----------



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

Sounds like you have a lot of fun! I have always enjoyed watching the ponies being driven, compared to the drafts, whom I fondly say were the diesel's of the driving world, the ponies are the Lamborghini's in harness! 

I would LOVE to drive my Percheron mares in tandem, but no one around here wants to help me do that. Smoke is a born lead mare, very forward and loves to drive, Trixie will do anything you ask her to, just need to give her a few minutes to figure out what it is you want then she is willing. Trixie has never been asked to drive in more than a team so when we did use her for a 4 in hand she was nervous but quickly realized there was nothing to be worried over or fret and stepped out as the lead team with her mate Smoke. 

I am in a driving club now that were the only team of drafts in it. I can't tell you how nice it is to be with people who accept you and are friendly and helpful and we have one member who drives a 4 in hand of Cleveland Bays, she rocks I tell you!


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*driveing*

its great to hear you have joined a club and i think your girls are wonderfull and thay do you proud on show iv left some photos in the albums if you want to take a look as i dont know how to post them like you have.
the nearest club to us was the wandsworth ride and drive club and that got disbanded like the london harness horse parade is now in kent 60 miles away.
and the most point i get angry at is this country wants to follow europe so all our horses have to have a passport and foals also have to be microchiped as thay know the vetanary history of the horses here so thay can enter the human food chain in the eu i dont show a lot now but i still drive at home love to hear from you and i hope you like the
pictures i think there is more some were ill scan them if i find them many thanks.


----------



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

Oh I loved the photo's! I looked through them then had the husband come over and he looked at them too. Interesting to see how you over the pond do your harness and hitch your animals, would love to one day be able to go over and stay with someone for a week or so who does drive and has heavy horses. 

Our club is very helpful and not at all pretentious like I have found in the draft clubs. We actually were driven out of one when we complained and reported a farm for their cruel manner and horrid show practices, but unfortunately no one wanted to do anything but a few of us and in the end, we stopped going to any shows. When I got Trixie and 5 months later was placing 2nd consistently in team and pair driving, people started to say I was paying off the judge, they didn't want to admit I was really that competent in my skills. And Smoke that same year, at the age of 16, won champion and grand champion registered halter mare at the state fair, the nastiness was just too much so I quite showing. I have done an A rated fine driving show with Smoke and we sure learned a lot there. 

I know here, we have to have our coggins paperwork wherever we take our horses. If it is off our property for a trail ride, or out driving, it had best be with us at all times. If it isn't, I believe it is either a $150 or $200 fine. Stupid as half the time I have enough to think about instead of some piece of paper that now needs to be in pocket as well...


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

GreySorrel said:


> Oh I loved the photo's! I looked through them then had the husband come over and he looked at them too. Interesting to see how you over the pond do your harness and hitch your animals, would love to one day be able to go over and stay with someone for a week or so who does drive and has heavy horses.
> 
> Our club is very helpful and not at all pretentious like I have found in the draft clubs. We actually were driven out of one when we complained and reported a farm for their cruel manner and horrid show practices, but unfortunately no one wanted to do anything but a few of us and in the end, we stopped going to any shows. When I got Trixie and 5 months later was placing 2nd consistently in team and pair driving, people started to say I was paying off the judge, they didn't want to admit I was really that competent in my skills. And Smoke that same year, at the age of 16, won champion and grand champion registered halter mare at the state fair, the nastiness was just too much so I quite showing. I have done an A rated fine driving show with Smoke and we sure learned a lot there.
> 
> I know here, we have to have our coggins paperwork wherever we take our horses. If it is off our property for a trail ride, or out driving, it had best be with us at all times. If it isn't, I believe it is either a $150 or $200 fine. Stupid as half the time I have enough to think about instead of some piece of paper that now needs to be in pocket as well...


 hiya you put the nail on the head no passport £2000 fine but ill say he is my white son and he will all ways be and go for it if you want ill try to find out if heavy horse tandem tack is the same as private drive so it would open up a new door for you and i cant thank you enough for showing me your photos and when i find it ill send it to you i have quite a lot of books ill do a surch for you.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

michaelvanessa said:


> hiya thay are great pictures and it looks like you had a great day with thease gentle giants when the regents /battersea park london harness horse parade was going in london we use to have the whitbread shires from wandsworth thay still then deliverd the beer to the whitbread pubs the pair of shires we were next to was thunder and lightning i think i have a picture some were thank you for showing your pictures many thanks.


 hiya my frend hows it going i have put some tandem driveing pictures in the photo gallary many thanks chat to you soon.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

GreySorrel said:


> Few weeks ago we were once again invited, for the 4th time, to participate in the local horse expo. We have had great reviews each year, were the only draft folks who are invited back and try to put on a good class as well as keep it entertaining and fun.
> 
> This year, because we had a large arena, we not only talked about harnessing a team, we also showed the crowd how to hitch to a fore cart. Each step my husband explains, what things are, what it is for, how it is used, and the crowd always has questions.
> 
> ...


 hiya i have up loaded some pictures of 1800-1900 heavy horses on colour
diagrams have a nice day many thanks.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

hiya i hope your self and your horses are fine and hows the driveing going.
its been raining here again so coverd him up and took him out for a walk so hopefully tomorrow we can have a drive.
its nice chatting to you and hope to chat to you soon. 
michael and tricky.


----------



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

michaelvanessa said:


> hiya i hope your self and your horses are fine and hows the driveing going.
> its been raining here again so coverd him up and took him out for a walk so hopefully tomorrow we can have a drive.
> its nice chatting to you and hope to chat to you soon.
> michael and tricky.


Howdy Michael! Been dealing with a mare who has had a systemic reaction to two tick bites so had the vet out today. He gave her some shots and I have powder to give her for the next 4 days. 

Been raining the last few days so no driving for me. I did go pick up my pole for the surrey that I need to paint and detail then see how the team does on that. Can't wait...


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

GreySorrel said:


> Howdy Michael! Been dealing with a mare who has had a systemic reaction to two tick bites so had the vet out today. He gave her some shots and I have powder to give her for the next 4 days.
> 
> Been raining the last few days so no driving for me. I did go pick up my pole for the surrey that I need to paint and detail then see how the team does on that. Can't wait...


 thats great i know how you feel to get going with them and i hope your mares ok and on the mend you have a fantastic team there.
once again many thanks for showing your pictures and both your horses
do you proud in deed chat soon.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

hiya hows it going and hows your horses my little one is fine and i got up there late this evening and just took him out for a walk.
so hopefully drive him tomorrow.
you and your fammaly take care ill put the pictures of my horses rugs and my show gear on here as well.
thanks for listerning to me in chat and thats a small part of my history.
did you say you liked the witney blanket on charlie ill find out if thay do them in 
17-18 hh take care you and your husband and keep driving.
i also for got i think heavy horses in tandem use tanem bars ill have to check.
all the best michael and tricky.


----------

